# Does the Neuspeed Turbo outlet pipe make a difference?



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

How will it help out with on a K04 equipped car?

Found a pic of the turbo K04 outlet pipe for reference:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

Had it on my k03 and i would say no.


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

crew219 said:


> Had it on my k03 and i would say no.


x2 on the k03. The aluminum adapter's smallest point is even smaller than the turbo outlet hole. It seems at most about 2/3 of the actual new pipe. So with the most restrictive part is right at the discharge port on the turbo, before you even get to the pipe. Doesn't seem like at that point it makes much difference what comes after as long as it isn't smaller that the hole. *shrug*

I'm curious to hear what others have to say.

Sorry, no idea about the k04.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes it makes a difference on the K04 especially on high boost.

You will notice faster spool and more throttle sensitivity
after the install.

Depending on your budget, it is worth it IMO.


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks GolfRS, that is my thinking also


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

GolfRS said:


> Yes it makes a difference on the K04 especially on high boost.
> 
> You will notice faster spool and more throttle sensitivity
> after the install.
> ...


I agree here. I did the full plumbing conversion back when I had a K03 and noticed the car was a bit quicker. Nothing mind blowing but definitely a faster car. If you don't want to do any larger upgrades this is a great option!


----------



## One Bad MKV (Jul 27, 2010)

i ask my self the same question


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

so those of you that have a k04 are saying that you felt more responsiveness and quickness with the neuspeed over the oem k04 pipe? and you tried both? definitely interested to hear this, might be my next mod. was it a vast difference? and im talking strictly k04, not k03...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

guesswho said:


> so those of you that have a k04 are saying that you felt more responsiveness and quickness with the neuspeed over the oem k04 pipe? and you tried both? definitely interested to hear this, might be my next mod. was it a vast difference? and im talking strictly k04, not k03...


There IS a difference.

But as with all other mods, things add up.Little bit here, little there.

I'm guessing you would see more difference on a stage 2 K04 car than on
a stage 1, as you would see on a stage 1 K04 over a K03.

Once again, if you don't mind the cost it's a nice mod to have, along maybe
with an intercooler pipe.But if you had to choose between the two, i'd definitely
recommend the discharge pipe.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

GolfRS said:


> There IS a difference.
> 
> But as with all other mods, things add up.Little bit here, little there.
> 
> ...


Not to sound rude, but where are you from? Im assuming Europe? Im in the states and we dont get K04 stock on our cars so when i talk about the k04 i dont mean stage anything, just our regular 91 octane "chip", haha. although there are obviously different octane files for us, the average 91 file (or 93oct for some) is about as max as we're gonna get (on pump gas) unfortunately. but i think youre still basically answering my question anyway. its a good mod to have. thanks for the answer dude :thumbup:

here's a side question... in europe, what does a stg II k04 require? same as our stgII k03s here in the states (i.e. 3" downpipe, aftermarket hpfp, etc)? you think they have higher numbers than say a regular 91 oct "upgraded" US k04? basically, does a us apr tuned k04 on 91 oct just run as well/powerful/fast as a stock euro k04? always wondered that...


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

guesswho said:


> Not to sound rude, but where are you from? Im assuming Europe? Im in the states and we dont get K04 stock on our cars so when i talk about the k04 i dont mean stage anything, just our regular 91 octane "chip", haha. although there are obviously different octane files for us, the average 91 file (or 93oct for some) is about as max as we're gonna get (on pump gas) unfortunately. but i think youre still basically answering my question anyway. its a good mod to have. thanks for the answer dude :thumbup:
> 
> here's a side question... in europe, what does a stg II k04 require? same as our stgII k03s here in the states (i.e. 3" downpipe, aftermarket hpfp, etc)? you think they have higher numbers than say a regular 91 oct "upgraded" US k04? basically, does a us apr tuned k04 on 91 oct just run as well/powerful/fast as a stock euro k04? always wondered that...


You are right, i am in Europe and stock K04 cars over here have a stage 2 (or 2+ with a pump),
and it is equivalent to "our" stage 2 K03 (meaning intake, full exhaust,pump etc).

On the other hand, you could just have a "stage 1" K04 converted car from a stock factory K03 car by just changing the turbo and software.It should make the same power as factory K04 stage 1 cars
which is about 310 bhp.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

I never installed the K04 stock pipe but I do have the full eurojet hard pipe set up...

I didn't notice much difference with only the turbo outlet pipe, but I did however notice big gains once I installed the "up pipe"! 

Its all about that mod. get rid of the stock pipe between the FMIC outlet and the Throttle body...:beer:


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

Rub-ISH said:


> I never installed the K04 stock pipe but I do have the full eurojet hard pipe set up...
> 
> I didn't notice much difference with only the turbo outlet pipe, but I did however notice big gains once I installed the "up pipe"!
> 
> Its all about that mod. get rid of the stock pipe between the FMIC outlet and the Throttle body...:beer:


Well if you are going from a K03 "turbo mounted DV" setup to a K04 "relocated DV" setup,
the gains are there even with stock piping because you get rid of the sound pipe also which by itself
is a good mod.

The thing is if you notice a difference between an already swapped factory K04 IC pipe
and an aftermarket IC pipe, in which case the difference is MINIMAL...

I saw a smaller difference with the Neuspeed IC pipe than with the Neuspeed discharge
pipe, but a bigger difference when removing the "sound pipe" than with the Neuspeed
discharge pipe (hope it makes sense...).


----------



## lour32 (Nov 15, 2004)

I went the cheaper way. I ordered the silicone tube off the turbo (from Neuspeed) and used my old Eurojet turbo outlet flange (K04 one) I had laying around and also cut my old stock K03 stock discharge tube just like Neuspeed did and put a bead on the end and bam! I can diffidently feel a difference especially with the K04 and my special APR high boost file!!!! Total cost $80 bucks for Neuspeed silicone tube.
Basically looks like this pic:


----------

